# Zero Option – Potential complete international military withdrawal by end 2014



## McG (26 Jan 2014)

With President Karzai playing the belligerent card, and a billions of dollars incentive for the US to pull-pole, the possibility exists for a significantly accelerated departure of international military presence in Afghanistan.  I cannot picture many nations remaining if the US leaves.  Maybe Turkey.  I am sure India would be ready to establish a small advisor presence.

While Karzai is pushing back, it seems most other members of the political leadership want to get this signed.

How this plays out will have a significant deciding effect on the whether our efforts in the country will have enduring benefits or not.



> * Obama’s “Zero Option” Saves $111 Billion in Afghanistan*
> David Francis
> The Fiscal Times
> 06 August 2013
> ...





> * Afghanistan-US deal 'hinges on Taliban peace talks'*
> BBC News
> 25 January 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25893296


----------



## McG (25 Feb 2014)

Looks like Karzai is bringing Afghanistan closer and closer to making the same mistake as Iraq.  With the US military seeing massive cuts, I am sure they would rather see thier tax money stay at home right now.


> * US planning full Afghan pullout, Obama tells Karzai*
> BBC News
> 25 February 2014
> President Barack Obama has warned his Afghan counterpart Hamid Karzai that the US may pull all of its troops out of his country by the year's end.
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-26346115


----------

